# Whats it worth?



## AllOutdoors (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a 2006 Alumacraft 1756 AWRR. It has camo paint and a spray in liner. It has flotation sponsons on the back. A new Fortrex 80lb trolling motor with built in transducer. 2 GPS fish finders. No dents. The motor is a 2005 Yamaha 90/65 4 stroke jet. Good impeller and liner. Any ideas as to what its worth if I were to sell it?

Thanks


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 22, 2011)

Depends on your location and the state of the economy. I'd wait until spring to sell it, tax time...

Jamie


----------

